# [Complete Guide to Drow] ECL of listed races



## Slander (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey all,

Sorry if I've missed this, but does an ECL adjustment exist anywhere for the presented races in the book?  Specifically, one of my players has an interest in the Shaturug.  After looking at it, I'm thinking +3 or +4, but I haven't done much with adding races with ECL, so I don't know if that's a good estimate.  Anyone else have thoughts on this?




Slander


----------

